# killing bahia



## dparish

what is the best thing to kill bahai grass in a coastal bermuda field


----------



## somedevildawg

Pastora works for me


----------



## Mike120

I've used Clear Pasture DF with decent results. I've got a little in my T-85 right now but I just dumped more fertilizer on it and am going to see if the Bermuda can just choke it out.


----------



## Texasmark

Funny you guys are trying to run it off and I just planted a field full of it. Ha! Different strokes. Course I'm not in the Bermuda hay business and my cows have been taught to eat weeds, (nice little tender spring wild flower types) so they will eat most anything, course being highly fertilized, they are very satisfying along with the warmer weather grasses and the critters seem pleased.

Mark


----------



## somedevildawg

It's everywhere here, stands up to traffic well, makes a great pasture forage, not so good on the yield but then again I kill it......hmmmm maybe that's why it don't yield...


----------



## Colby

We use alley. Bahia is a pain to kill. And it's not cheap what so ever. 500 a jug for it...


----------



## Canderson012

Down in GA, coastal bermuda is the sought after bale but nothing wrong with bahia. Its almost hot weather resistant. Been good to me so far! But I know what you mean, it will seed out and take over a field.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms

Pastora works for us.


----------



## vhaby

Canderson012 said:


> Down in GA, coastal bermuda is the sought after bale but nothing wrong with bahia. Its almost hot weather resistant. Been good to me so far! But I know what you mean, it will seed out and take over a field.


Interesting that you mention Bahiagrass is almost hot weather resistant. Several of us who experienced the very hot and dry summer of 2011 have noticed much less Bahiagrass in our bermudagrass hay fields this spring and summer. Of course, we know that it will come back from seed, but what we have noticed regarding Bahia decline seemed like a better kill than using herbicides.


----------



## WSFarms

Pastora


----------



## berisiw

Texasmark said:


> Funny you guys are trying to run it off and I just planted a field full of it. Ha! Different strokes. Course I'm not in the Bermuda hay business and my cows have been taught to eat weeds, (nice little tender spring wild flower types) so they will eat most anything, course being highly fertilized, they are very satisfying along with the warmer weather grasses and the critters seem pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> how to kill bahia grass


I've come to discover that the majority of what's in my yard is bahiagrass and not some weed. Will Celsius kill it or is msm the only thing that works?


----------



## Tx Jim

I had my Coastal field sprayed with MSM 60. I dislike Bahia & Dallisgrass in my Coastal hay.


----------



## BirdDoc

vhaby said:


> Interesting that you mention Bahiagrass is almost hot weather resistant. Several of us who experienced the very hot and dry summer of 2011 have noticed much less Bahiagrass in our bermudagrass hay fields this spring and summer. Of course, we know that it will come back from seed, but what we have noticed regarding Bahia decline seemed like a better kill than using herbicides.


I put in TifQuick last year and this late summer with the heat and no rain for 2 months, it was the only green thing around.


----------



## Tx Jim

Does TifQuick hold green color after cut/baled or does it turn darker similar to Bahai in my area? How many 4X5 rd bales does TifQuick normally produce per acre per cutting?


----------



## BirdDoc

No I think all bahia turns ugly brown/tan after baling. Still smells good though and the cows eat it up. 

I don't know if there's any consensus on bales/acre. So many factors. My last cut followed 4 days after a rainstorm, and that rainstorm was the only rain we had in a month and a half - 2 months. I took about at 2 4x4 bales/acre. Not great. But at the end of a wet season last year the same field gave us 6 4x5 bales/acre.


----------



## JOR Farm

I have tifquick, tifton 9, and Argentina bahia along with a field of true coastal and a few fields of tifton bermuda and Russell bermuda. They all have there goods and bads. In a normal year tifquick tifton 9 and coastal are about equal with around 12 4x5 rolls per acre for the year. The Argentina holds color better but since its the last to green up and first to go dormant the field of it usually makes about 9 per acre. I personally prefer bahia because of less fertilizer requirements and nearly no insect problems. Generally speaking if Bermuda is green it needs to be checked for armyworms daily.


----------

